# Radial and Graduated filter as once



## alaios (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all,
I wanted to know if there is a radial and graduated filter as once . I want to paint a radial filter on a face that the are in it would work as a graduated filter (so to introduce gradually increasing shadows)

Is there something like that already there?

Regards
A


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 21, 2014)

Use your Feather Control on the Radial filter to do this.


----------



## alaios (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks.. But how then I can make the radial filter to work towards only one direction (as the gradual filters does? horizontal or vertical)
Alex


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 21, 2014)

You can't Radial, by definition is inside-out or outside in. I think you are looking for graduated-circularly masked, which isn't available.


----------



## alaios (Oct 9, 2014)

yes I think you are right.. it does not look to exist.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 11, 2014)

You could use the Adjustment Brush with two steps-
1. Fully feather a very large brush
2. Paint straight down the face side you want to adjust exposure. 
3. Erase with a smaller brush and less feathering where it is not wanted. (Use the Overlay colour guide)
 You will achieve a soft gradient one side, and a sharper gradient where you erase.

Soft Large brush                                            Erase brush over hair


----------

